# Dreamlike Improvisation



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

Good day to everyone, I am new here and just getting familiar with the forum. I see in this section people show some of their compositions off. I am inclined to do so as well... =) I mostly play on a weighted 88 key Korg synthesizer, however I do own a piano(not a very good one). I keep it relatively simple compositionally and mainly focus on improvisation. As someone who makes music I am entranced by the soothing qualities of instruments and have tried to capture darker more dreamlike states with it. Here is the link if you care to listen.


----------

